# ice eaters



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

from experience how do ice eaters work? Are they worth it? How big of a hole will they open? 
I don't really wanna here about all the other tactics you can use just want to know about ice eaters

thanks guys


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

In Missouri where I hunt these guys had two of them going all winter long and it left a pretty good sized hole open. But you have to remember if you are using it for a place the birds can roost the hole will get bigger. I would have to say 50x100 area roughly. I know it was big enough that it held 1000 ducks and several hundred geese.

DZ


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd guess it depends on the temperatures you see. 20-30 degrees probably a decent size hole....-5 in North Dakota ....... it will probabaly freeze over anyway.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

r they legal on public waters?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

drakespanker12 said:


> r they legal on public waters?


thats a great question.. and does anybody have a preference on brands?


----------



## ZJP (Oct 17, 2009)

We bought a Mallard View Ice eater last year and had some unbelievable hunts over it here in eastern KS. The real temp was 0 or below 0 several days in a row and the ice eater still kept a big hole open with no problems. I think they are a great tool to have to extend your season if you have a marsh.


----------

